# مفردة "فرصة"



## Mejeed

ما معنى كلمة "فرصة"؟
وما مرادفها في اللغة العربية؟
وهل يوجد لها إشتقاق؟
وهل أن عدم وجود إشتقاق لكلمة ما دليل على أنها ليست عربية في الأصل؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

الفرصة هي المَرّة أو النوبة. أصل الكلمة هي ما يُطلق على النوبة يتناوبها القوم على الماء. يُقال: إذا جاءت فرصتُك من البئر فادل. أي، إذا جاء دورك أو إذا جاءت ساعتك التي تسقي بها.

الكلمة عربية فليس لها مرادف في العربية، لعلك تقصد مرادف في لغة أخرى؟
ولها اشتقاقات. من أفعال وأسماء. مثلا، فرَصَ الفرصة فرْصا أي أصابها (أصلها أصاب الماء ثم أُطلق على غير الماء)
وأفرص فلان فلانا أي أعطاه فرصة، وافترصها أي انتهزها واغتنمها. والفريصة، القطعة. وغيرها من الكلمات مُشتقّة بعضها من بعض

عدم وجود اشتقاق لكلمة ما ليس دليلا على أنها ليست عربية الأصل. صحيح أن أغلب الجذور التي ليس فيها سوى كلمة واحدة غالبا ما تكون هذه الكلمة مستعارة من لغة أخرى ولكن عدم وجود اشتقاق ليس دليلا بحدّ ذاته كما أن وجود اشتقاق لكلمة ما ليس دليلا على أنها عربية الأصل


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم ، وشكرا جزيلا على هذه الإجابة.
الحقيقة أنه لم يخطر ببالي أبدا أن تكون لهذه الكلمة اشتقاقات ، إذ لا أذكر أني قرأت أو اطلعت على أيٍّ منها ، ولا أدري ما سبب الإعراض عن استعمال هذه الإشتقاقات.
إجابة جميلة ومعلومات مفيدة ، ولكني لم أفهم القصد من هذه العبارة:
(الكلمة عربية فليس لها مرادف في العربية)
أليس لكثير من الكلمات العربية مرادفات في العربية؟!


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mejeed said:


> أليس لكثير من الكلمات العربية مرادفات في العربية؟!


معك حق. البعض يقول أن لا مرادفات في العربية إذ لكل كلمة معنى خاص بها، ولكن واقع الحال يقول غير هذا. أحيانا يضيع الفرق بمرور الزمن

إنما عنيت بأنني لا أعرف لهذه الكلمة بالذات مرادف بالعربية. المعنى الذي كان في المعجم لم يكن مرادفا تماما وإنما استخدم لشرح المقصود بالكلمة


----------



## Mejeed




----------

